
WD ships first 1 TB mobile drive, doesn't fit in Mac laptops - transburgh
http://www.tuaw.com/2009/07/27/good-news-bad-news-wd-ships-first-1-tb-mobile-drive-doesnt-f/
======
blasdel
It won't fit in _ANY_ normal laptop, and it's not intended to.

A lot of servers use 2.5" x 0.5" drives these days, both SATA and SAS. It
makes tons of sense for 10k+ RPM drives, as the platters are smaller anyway
and a 3.5" x 1" enclosure just wastes precious space.

------
jamesbritt
Apparently doesn't fit in any modern laptop, Apple or not.

